# What breed of hens is these??



## thebaker (May 4, 2013)

I hope to get some great babies from these hens. They seem to be great layers so far.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I have a hen that has the same coloring. I got them from a lady at a greenhouse and she told me that she was a Rhode Island Red that was possibly mixed.


----------



## patty12 (Nov 10, 2012)

black sex links cross of barred rock and Rhode island red.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Black sex links


----------



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

This looks like from my experience a RHODE ISLAND RED CROSSED WITH A BARRED PLYMOUTH ROCK, OR BUFF BRAHMA


----------



## KYcrazychickenlady (Jun 9, 2013)

Those are Black sexlink I have 6 of those myself.


----------



## thebaker (May 4, 2013)

I'll have to get me some more of the black sexlinks as they're very friendly plus going to order a few other hens also of different breeds. Suppose to have a new rooster gave to us today from a friend an maybe a white hen also. Sure hope so. 

Done some trading with our friend gave them a buckling for a few chickens..


----------

